
Ask HN: Where is the best place to get a Portugal phone number (voip?)? - aogl
I know this may seem like a strange question to put up here, but I have found that in the past when I needed a US&#x2F;UK&#x2F;other phone number for legit reasons, then a simple Skype Number purchase would suffice.
However, Skype does not appear to provide any numbers to buy in Portugal (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;secure.skype.com&#x2F;my&#x2F;skype-number).<p>What service would you recommend where I can buy&#x2F;lease a Portugal phone number and login to an app on my phone to receive calls to that number?
======
anoncoward111
Maybe get someone to ship you a Portugese prepaid simcard with like $10 worth
of credit on it? I'm not sure, that's how I still have a Chilean whatsapp
account from when I visited

------
SmokeyJones
sonetel.com

